# Eye inflammation



## Little Hedgehog (Dec 2, 2008)

I went to the eye doc yesterday because my right eye keept being red and itchy. After checking, she asked if I had any other inflammations in my body. I said that, as far as I know, no I had no inflammation. I do have GERD that causes burning pain in the oesophagus sometimes but I don't have any inflammations that I know of.I also said I had IBS.Now I'm kinda scared: I'm scared that I'm having early signs of Crohn's. Can an eye inflammation also be caused by IBS? or is it by default a typical symptom to Crohn's or another Inflammatory bowel disease? I have a mild form of Hay Fever too but I don't know if it could be a cause too.I did an echography of my abdomen a few months ago and it looked normal. I also had my stools tested 3 months ago and it was negative for blood.I recently did 3 stools sample tests again for parasitic infections, all came back negative. Now I don't know if when they check for parasites, they would have noticed blood presence too?As far as I know I don't have any fever (and if I do, then I don't feel it) and I haven't weighed lately, but my weight usually fluctuates between 74-77 in the morning. I haven't really noticed significant weight loss.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes an eye problem is just an eye problem and not a sign you have more than one autoimmune system problems going on.However, since people with multiple autoimmune problems often do have eye problems it is reasonable to ask if you have other issues (like swollen joints, rashes, etc, not just GI stuff).Sounds like all your other testing is normal and it could very well just be from allergies.


----------



## Little Hedgehog (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Kathleen,As far as I know I don't have other issues except intestinal problems. I have loads of gas (but as far as I know, that's not a symptom of an IBD), sometimes some mild cramps and sometimes a single bout of diahrrea but for the rest more or less normal stools.As far as I can see/feel, I don't have any swollen joints, unless of course I do have them but it's so little I don't feel or see it. I don't have fever nor nausea nor do I vomit.My fecal occult blood test from a few months ago was negative, my very recent 4 stool samples were all negative (though they were tested for parasites and I don't know if testing for parasites would reveal blood too if it was there), echography from 4-5 months ago was normal too and I did a blood test 4-5 months ago too but never heard anything from that so I suppose it was all normal otherwise my doc would have told me.I haven't weighed myself in a while but I don't look like I lost weight. So I don't know if I should be worried.Perhaps I should see my doc and tell him about my fear. She might simply have me do a test to see if I have IBD. Would a blood test give a good indication?Damn I'm so sick and tired of having bowel problems. It's scary in a way because bowel problems can really greatly affect your life.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Doesn't sound like you have any indication of any inflammatory problems in the bowel.Doctor's ask questions to see what else *MIGHT* be going on, not because they are certain you have something serious.If you get anxious over every question the doctor asks you might want to talk to them about the anxiety rather than redoing all the tests you just had done. It isn't always good to get every test rerun every time you see any doctor and they ask if you have had any evidence of something before you came to see them.


----------



## Little Hedgehog (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Kathleen. My doc knows I'm a very anxious person when it comes to health. It probably has deep psychological causes but that's why I'm in the very early stages of following CBT.I need to go see my doc before going on vacation anyways since I'm gonna need some prescriptions of medicine I want to take with me so I'll tell him about my anxieties.


----------

